# HTML5 <audio> not working in IE9



## vijay1927 (Dec 14, 2012)

Hi, 

I have integrated HTML5 audio in my website and its working fine in Firefox and Chrome. In IE9 its not working and a broken image is displayed in place of the player. Please help me to fix this. I have used the following code

<audio controls="controls" preload="auto" autoplay loop>
<source src="http://www.nifter.com/sound_effects/animals_sounds/birdfly_NifterDotCom.mp3" type="audio/mpeg" />
<source src="http://www.nifter.com/sound_effects/animals_sounds/birdfly_NifterDotCom.wav" type="audio/wav" />
Your browser does not support the audio tag.
</audio>

Hope <audio> element is supported in IE9. but,

The audio is not playing. Even "Your browser does not support the audio tag." error message also not coming. (In IE8 this error msg is displaying). Please help in fixing the issue and play the audio in IE9. 

Thanks in advance.
Vijay.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Moving thread to Website forum for more expertise.


----------



## brent.charlebois (May 8, 2007)

Try inserting <imbed> tags within the audio tags. You may also have to use a different audio format, although I don't think so.


----------



## brent.charlebois (May 8, 2007)

Another option is to use the Yahoo Player which should play any format in any browser.

In your html put <a href="yourfile.mp3">Play Sound</a>

At the bottom of the page put

<script src="http://mediaplayer.yahoo.com/js"></script>


----------

